#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Getting Married Thread - Protocol - Pitfalls - Prerequisites

## klongmaster

Getting Married In Thailand


  Seeing as there are a number of well-respected members about to take the plunge with their Thai darklings it seems appropriate to have a thread where all this info is easily found.

  As others yearn to join the ranks of the happily married here in LOS, 
  -there are certain protocols which need to be observed
  -various pitfalls which need to be avoided
  -and the prerequisite paper-work which needs to be completed.

  Ill kick it off, seeing as my nuptials are due next week, by talking about the paper work.  

  Step 1: Youll need a Statutory Declaration from your embassy. Being a kiwi, this cost me 850 baht and took 10 minutes. You fill in the form, pay the money and they stamp & sign it. Done. 

  Maybe other countries have different rules, which is why I thought we should have this thread.
  Oh. If your divorced in your own country you need you divorce certificate both certified and translated as well.

  Step 2: Take your Statutory Declaration to a translation agency to be translated into Thai.  There are many around the embassies in Wireless Road, on the RHS as you walk towards Ploenchit   Road. The one I used was Fuji Translation 57/13 Wireless Rd. Cost 300 baht and took 20 minutes.

  Step 3: Get yourself out to 123 Chang Wattana Road to the Department of Consular Affairs which is open 8:30  3:30. 

  If you dont drive, the easiest way is the take the BTS to Mor Chit Station and then a taxi which should cost 100-150 baht. 
  Tell the taxi *กระทรวงต่างประเทศ       กรมกงสุล     ถนนแจ้งวัฒนะ*

  If your driving, take the expressway to Chang   Wattana Road. First toll way is 40 baht and second is 10 baht. On the way back theres only one toll way at 50 baht. Dont speed cause they have cameras every day on this part of the expressway.

  When you go off at Chang Wattana Rd keep right so you go over the road and then your heading back into the city. Go past Macro, but dont enter the right lane cause its only for u-turns all the way down and the brownies are there every day collecting money for their mia nois.  After about 2 kms theres a huge sign in English *Consular Affairs*. Now take the right lane and U-turn in front of Telecom HO. Entrance is past the Consular Affairs building. Free Parking.

  Step 4: Go to the Legalisation Department which is on the 3rd floor. Take the escalator and then one flight of stairs  no lift.  The helpful ladies at the desk at the top of the stairs will give you the form to fill in. You need your passport and a copy of the first pages and the visa page. (photocopier on the first floor). She will give you a number from the machine. Take a seat and wait till your number is called.  

  I went about 10:30 ammaybe 50 people there, but I only waited 5 minutes before my number was called. They check your documents and take your money. There are different rates you can pay but if you pay 800 baht you get it back within 2 hours. Pay any less and you have to come back tomorrow. Why would you bother. Sit down and wait for your receipt and your change which took maybe 10 minutes. 

  She then told me it would take about two hours, not including lunch and suggested I come back about 2pm. I went downstairs for some lunch in the cafeteria. Back up and read the paper. Less than 2 hours (they worked over lunch) she called my name. Sorted.

  Step 5: Now you can go to any Amphur Office in Thailand and register you marriage.

  Registering mine next weekAgain!!!

  Cheers

  KM

----------


## hillbilly

Well, here is the hillbilly take on getting married. I was often told that one never invests in Thailand anymore than one can afford to lose. 

Very true.

Having said that it is true that I have accumulated a few parcels of land along with a home or two.

What did I do? My stance is quite simple. You fok me, you die... Once you get that firmly planted in their mind, things tend to work more smoothly. 

jing-jing... :Smile:   Butt, then I am rather backwards...

----------


## poolcleaner

Thanks klongy.  I hope I can put some of that to good use.

Divorce Certificate eh?  What the fok do they look like?
I used to have the 'decree nisi' somewhere here but I can't find it at the moment.

Farking Chaeng Wattana,  ho hum not far from work I'll con the boss into taking me.

But I gotta ask meself.........."is it really worth it? Just to put a smile on a girl's face?"

----------


## klongmaster

> Divorce Certificate eh? What the fok do they look like? I used to have the 'decree nisi' somewhere here


One and the same poolie
and you'll need it unless you've had a Thai one, like me, since the 'sheila back home'

Of course, if you entered 'single' as your marital status on your stat dec then mums the word and bobs your uncle :Wink:

----------


## aging one

Klongy that was great,

I am from the old school though, dont get married in Thailand. Your wife will lose her rights to property, and other issues. Never married here, just a quick civil ceremony atttended by my mom and family back in the states.

Funny old world aint it?

Dont get me wrong I dont avocate what I did. It was just the thing to do when I married.

----------


## klongmaster

> dont get married in Thailand. Your wife will lose her rights to property


fortunately the law has changed now...

where's Bill?

A Thai woman is allowed to own a family home now even if she's married to a foreigner

----------


## hillbilly

^Yes, this is true.

----------


## William

here you go mate:

*2 Thai spouse/child
*Prior to 2001, any Thai [female] national who married a foreigner automatically lost her right to own land in Thailand. A number of reasons for this Draconian law were advanced, but the truth of the matter can be located in Section 1470 of the CCC, which stipulates that all property acquired after a marriage, under Thai law, is the common property of the husband and wife (minus any pre-nuptial agreement). As foreigners were not allowed to own land in Thailand, to avoid them having a common interest in land, neither were their spouses (and, it is worth noting, the wording used is spouse; thus, in theory, the law applied equally to Thai husbands with foreign wives. But, as the Thai husband was not required to change his surname, whereas the wife was (under Thai law in place at that time), the authorities rarely knew he was married to a foreigner).

Following the publication of the Notification of the Ministry of Interior re Application for the Acquisition of Land by Thai National Who Has or Used to Have Alien Spouse and Juvenile Child of Alien Who Has Thai Nationality (published on 4 October 2001) this prohibition was lifted and Thai spouses of foreign nationals are now allowed to own land _provided that_ the foreign spouse confirms in writing that all of the money used to purchase the land belongs to the Thai national spouse and that the foreign spouse has no claim over this money or the property as a common property of the marriage. As a result, foreigners married to Thais, or with half-Thai children, can use them as a vehicle to own land, provided that they accept they have no interest or claim over the land. Nevertheless, as mentioned above, under Section 93 of the Land Code, they can be named as heirs under a lawful will.

link: http://www.teakdoor.com/forum/showthread-t_1338.html

so it didn't apply when AO got married

----------


## William

KM/Poolie:

I know this may be a sore subject, but are you doing _sin sot_?

BTW KM, just in case you needed to know, a house *cannot* be given in Sin Sot (if the giver is a foreigner) hahahahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

:beer:  


> am from the old school though, dont get married in Thailand. Your wife will lose her rights to property, and other issues. Never married here, just a quick civil ceremony atttended by my mom and family back in the states. Funny old world aint it? Dont get me wrong I dont avocate what I did. It was just the thing to do when I married. __________________


I know that dammit!!! I got all that shit, I was trying to comment on how much easier it is now. 

Too much time looking at CMX's cryptic shit.

What a lousy post by AO, time for him to let the kids play games.!!

About as clear as mud.

----------


## klongmaster

> BTW KM, just in case you needed to know, a house cannot be given in Sin Sot (if the giver is a foreigner) hahahahahaha


William: are you a mind-reader as well as a font of all knowledge on all things legal

Nope no sinsot for me..my girl has no living parents and is 'of age'

Poolie???

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Too much time looking at CMX's cryptic shit.


How come you never get involved in the jolliness then.
Me, Dougal, nickA and Lily would like a bit of company other than Macha's.

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by William
> 
> BTW KM, just in case you needed to know, a house cannot be given in Sin Sot (if the giver is a foreigner) hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> William: are you a mind-reader as well as a font of all knowledge on all things legal
> 
> Nope no sinsot for me..my girl has no living parents and is 'of age'
> 
> Poolie???


No mate, just read you and the missus had moved in to a new home. How is going by the way? Hope all is well - the first year I lived in my place we had "teething" problems akin to those of a shitty little kid  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

I know I'm an uneducated bum. 



> Step 1: You’ll need a Statutory Declaration from your embassy. Being a kiwi, this cost me 850 baht and took 10 minutes. You fill in the form, pay the money and they stamp & sign it. Done.


But, WTF's a "Statutory Declaration"  What are you declaring?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
A declaration that you can actually get married owing to not being married already, I believe.

----------


## friscofrankie

Kinda like an avadavit eh?  swearing to something under oath in front of a notary.  Wasn't sure.

----------


## Fabian

Hell, that's easy for Kiwis to get married. I needed much more paperwork. That alone should have put me off. After I got married in Thailand the stupid bitch at the marriage registration office back in Germany made problems with the registration there so I did not bother to get it registered here.

----------


## mrsquirrel

HB

That is so true. The missus knows that if she ever fucks me over I will burn her dog and family whilst they are sleeping. Keeps things nice and simple.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by William
> 
> BTW KM, just in case you needed to know, a house cannot be given in Sin Sot (if the giver is a foreigner) hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> William: are you a mind-reader as well as a font of all knowledge on all things legal
> 
> Nope no sinsot for me..my girl has no living parents and is 'of age'
> 
> Poolie???


This is a secret guys, I'm not supposed to tell but I told her I don't have money for a dowry so if she wants a dowry she'll have to marry someone else!

Seems the family is going to show some money.........

I've just got to get the province drunk!!!

----------


## poolcleaner

> No mate, just read you and the missus had moved in to a new home. How is going by the way? Hope all is well - the first year I lived in my place we had "teething" problems akin to those of a shitty little kid


Doesn't sound like you at all Willaim!!

 :Pooly:

----------


## klongmaster

> Kinda like an avadavit eh? swearing to something under oath in front of a notary. Wasn't sure.


Well FF: if your a thai man you can run from one province to another and marry as often as you like...illegal but common-place because there's no centralised computer systems

If your a BAD farang, you have to prove that you are not married somewhere else in the world before you can pluck one of lifes little wonders from the LOS

----------


## klongmaster

> This is a secret guys, I'm not supposed to tell but I told her *I don't have money* for a dowry so if she wants a dowry she'll have to marry someone else!


you lied of course poolie

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
Right pain in the arse for me too.
My decree absolute was in Turkish, had to be translated from turkish to English, English to Thai.

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by poolcleaner
> 
> This is a secret guys, I'm not supposed to tell but I told her *I don't have money* for a dowry so if she wants a dowry she'll have to marry someone else!
> 
> 
> you lied of course poolie


Not at all!!

a) I won't give away what little I have on a companion 
("that's a contradiction pooly, you do it all the time!")
Well, I mean a live in who chooses to stay with me.

b) I haven't got enough money for me  when I can look after myself financially then I'll be in a position to take care of the buffalo.

----------


## Thetyim

Nice post, KlongMaster.
I am jumping through the hoops at the moment.
Declaration for a Limey is 2645 baht.

I have just taken it to a translation service and the robbing bastard wants 25k baht to translate it.
I've been here 12 years mate, not 12 minutes .

----------


## dirtydog

You must have missheard him, you sure it wasn't 250baht?

----------


## Thetyim

Definately didn't mis-hear him.

Song Mun Ha Phan baht.

Two other thais also comfirmed it,  25000 baht.

The lying bastard said that the rules had changed now and everything was different.

I'm off to KM's place in wireless road 300b, thank you

----------


## Fstop

No sinsot for either of you? Lucky bastards. My ex-gal said she didn't care about sinsot, although her parents might think otherwise. How did they react when you told them they wouldn't be getting anything? The dowry is one of the main reasons I am wary of marrying a Thai - I can't bloody afford it!

----------


## friscofrankie

> Originally Posted by friscofrankie
> 
> Kinda like an avadavit eh? swearing to something under oath in front of a notary. Wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> Well FF: if your a thai man you can run from one province to another and marry as often as you like...illegal but common-place because there's no centralised computer systems
> 
> If your a BAD farang, you have to prove that you are not married somewhere else in the world before you can pluck one of lifes little wonders from the LOS


Got all four of my divorce settlements and final papers with me.  Wanna get hitched no problem.  Don;t think I'll get 'em all translated, tho,  Lying is pretty easy much cheaper too!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> How did they react when you told them they wouldn't be getting anything?


Never said anything, at least not to me.
They were well aware i'd bought a house recently and was minus many beans.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Sin Sot is for chumps - I certainly wouldn't pay it. 

 :Wall:

----------


## klongmaster

Are you listening GoW

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by friscofrankie
> 
> Kinda like an avadavit eh? swearing to something under oath in front of a notary. Wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> Well FF: if your a thai man you can run from one province to another and marry as often as you like...illegal but common-place because there's no centralised computer systems


I have heard that this is no more true.

----------


## poolcleaner

So the date is set.

March 11th.

Just tried on the suit, very smart, but I hope it's not too hot!

The missus looks lovely in her wedding dress.

Mum's got new clobber.

Fark it's all good.

and now I have to pop off to my 'Bangkok's Premier hotels' thread for an update.
Made use of the wonderful services provided by the 'Penthouse Hotel, this arvy!

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Are you listening GoW


What did you say?


 :rock_dj:

----------


## reinvented

my bachelor days got to sleep with the fishes last november
none of that money to the slave trade though i did marry a chinese and the do cost a fortune, well worth it though.

the legal proceedings were time consuming if relatively painless, though queen betty 2 is not yet aware of standings

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> though i did marry a chinese


My condolences.

----------


## aging one

Yup through mates, Marmers has experience in that one.  . :mat:

----------


## poolcleaner

> my bachelor days got to sleep with the fishes last november
> none of that money to the slave trade though i did marry a chinese and the do cost a fortune, well worth it though.
> 
> the legal proceedings were time consuming if relatively painless, though queen betty 2 is not yet aware of standings



Ooh I love those chinese girls.....

----------


## Storekeeper

> Lying is pretty easy much cheaper too!


Spot on dude. I'm with you.  :Wink:

----------


## Lily

^You had to think about that for a while, did you SK?

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by reinvented
> 
> though i did marry a chinese
> 
> 
> My condolences.


Sort of agree as I got married to a Thai/Chinese girl in '95, things OK until the family business went tits up in '97 due to her old mans insatiable GREED. After that it was all down hill, the family expected me to keep up the payments on everything. Fuck that so tossed her. Swore I would never get married again, but did. After two childen thought better get married to my little Udon Princess. I really don't give a toss what anyone says, Udon girls are hard to beat, of course it goes without saying, you have to pick well.
So once we decided to get married, Had a divorce certificate issued in Australia, but I am not Australian so the OZ embassy said fluck off ! your not an Ozzie so we can't certify your Divorce. The NZ embassy said we can't as you were divorced in Aust. In the end we went to NZ and got married, where they were quite happy to recognise the Aust divorce.

----------


## spacebass

Is there any legal reason a statutory declaration has to come from the Embassy of your nationality, it would very convenient for the UK people to drop in to either the New Zealand or U.S. Embassy and do one in 10-15minutes instead of the call back next day 'service' provided by the UK Embassy, also costing considerably more than the afore going examples.

Further comment is perhaps unnecessary!

----------


## diaw

To the OP... DON'T DO IT !!!

----------


## LesBonsTemps

A note here on the U.S. process...

Don't file an official marriage in Thailand and then attempt to obtain a marriage visa for the U.S. -- it's much more difficult than obtaining a fiancee visa.

Have a traditional ceremony, then apply for a fiancee visa. Within 90 days of entry to the U.S., have a civil ceremony and then begin the arduous task of obtaining the permanent residency (green card) process.

For anyone thinking of this, I can provide some advice from my stepson's experience. The fiancee visa was the easy part -- it's the green card that is proving difficult due to the documentation (and translation) requirements.

----------


## man with no head

I agree. Do not get a legal marriage in Thailand if the plan is to bring the wife back to the States. Do not register at the amphur and under no circumstances make it legal until you arrive in the U.S. (you have 90 days as noted to do this).And if you plan on bringing children back it's best to apply for the visa at the same time as the fiancee because the children can get derivative visas when the 'wife' is approved. Children get automatic U.S. citizenship upon arrival in the U.S and upon marriage of the parent to the U.S. citizen.

----------


## LesBonsTemps

Just a clarification on the visas for children...

If the person applying for a fiancee visa is a Thai citizen but has children from a relationship with the U.S. citizen, those children are U.S. citizens and simply need a passport obtained from the U.S. Embassy.  (Well, I say simply....translations of Thai documents will of course be required, and the U.S. citizen must swear to the parentage.)

If the children are from a previous relationship of the Thai citizen, that's when you get into the dependency visa.

Of course, if there are Thai children who haven't had their births registered, one could always allow the birth to be registered with the U.S. citizen as the parent (like my husband did with his Thai niece, when he was 12,500 miles away at the time of her conception.....Oh! Did I say that out loud?!).

----------


## kingwilly

> Is there any legal reason a statutory declaration has to come from the Embassy of your nationality, it would very convenient for the UK people to drop in to either the New Zealand or U.S. Embassy and do one in 10-15minutes instead of the call back next day 'service' provided by the UK Embassy, also costing considerably more than the afore going examples.
> 
> Further comment is perhaps unnecessary!


is this only for residents in thailand or would a visitor need to do this also?

----------


## klongmaster

^^stat dec is for anyone foreigner marrying a Thai...

doesn't matter about your visa status...

----------


## kingwilly

and what paper work would she need (assuming one was to be getting married, of course!)

----------


## watterinja

Remember the rule all women live by:

Isle Alter Hymn


The 3 rings:

Engagement ring 
Wedding ring
Suffer-ring

Otherwise, enjoy your brief sojourn. Life is a journey - live it well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and what paper work would she need (assuming one was to be getting married, of course!)


I see you're too scared of ridicule to use your better known handle...

----------


## klongmaster

^^you mean MrT is DD?..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ How did you guess!?!

----------


## Fingers_in_pies

I dont mean to be cheeky but how much is the wedding costing?

----------


## Fabian

Whose, DD's or Marmite's?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mrT
> 
> 
> and what paper work would she need (assuming one was to be getting married, of course!)
> 
> 
> I see you're too scared of ridicule to use your better known handle...


 
bloody cheek! 

I notice that nobody has answered my question yet either?

what paper work does _she_ need?

----------


## kingwilly

> ^^you mean MrT is DD?..


jsut how many nics dos DD have then??

----------


## El Gibbon

Well, he has over 1000 Gmail address..........


E. G.

----------


## chassamui

Intentional deletion, duplicated reply.

----------


## StrontiumDog

This is like the thread of members past.

Lots of nicks on this thread have been dead for years. What happened?

----------


## helge

They got married   :Sad:

----------


## English Noodles

> Step 3: Get yourself out to 123 Chang Wattana Road to the *Department of Consular Affairs* which is open 8:30  3:30.


Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Lots of nicks on this thread have been dead for years. What happened?


virtual suicide

----------


## bobo746

i thought the point of living in thailand was 2 b free why spoil a good life 
whinging wife f--cked up life  :Sorry1:  :Sorry1:

----------


## billy the kid

> HB
> 
> That is so true. The missus knows that if she ever fucks me over I will burn her dog and family whilst they are sleeping. Keeps things nice and simple.


 

 :mid:  i'd be sleeping with one eye open when tings are not goin so smoothly then.

----------


## Bob63

Thanks for the advice in #1 post. Can anyone advise if it is still valid ?

----------


## klongmaster

> Thanks for the advice in #1 post. Can anyone advise if it is still valid ?


Given that it was written in February 2006, it's probably fair to say that some checking would be in order before proceeding...

----------


## Bob63

Yes, indeed.
Amending your steps a bit, you described

Step A. Get a Statutory declaration at your country's embassy

Step B. Get it translated.

Step C. Get it legalized. Go to Legalisation Dept., in Consular Affairs
(also bring your passport etc, as described in post #1)

Step D. Go to any Amphur and get marriage registration.

Some advise against getting married in Thailand, if you wish the lady to travel to your home country (in that getting a gf visit permit is easier than getting a thai wedded lady an entry permit).
In my case we are already married here in DK, and the desire for a Thai wedding is "just" to do also the proper registration in Thailand. So I guess my statutory declaration would be "we are married in DK", i.e. our DK marriage certificate (translated to Thai), and now we want to legalize it in Thailand.

Second, would you know if the BKK Consular affairs office the only one in Thailand ? Is there one in Udon perhaps ?

----------


## Thaihome

^^ Couple of points. 
To have a Thai Wedding, you don't have to do anything legal wise, just have the ceremony.  The legal and ceremonial parts of marriage are completely separate in Thailand.

On the legal part, you are already married; you don't have to do anything more as the marriage is recognized by Thai law.  You will have to go through some hoops if you ever have to prove to Thai authorities you are married like for instance to get a extension based on marriage.
 http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/inve...ge-in-thailand
TH

----------


## Bob63

Thaihome, thanks a lot.
It seems like the process (in 2009) is still like what Klongmaster described.

I copy the content of your link below. It has interesting notes about sharing items obtained during marriage, if you end in divorce I guess.

Thanks, I know the ceremonial wedding and legal Amphur registration is separate in Thailand. Not so here, if you say "yes" in church then it counts  :Smile: . But you know that too, of course.
I guess next time we are in BKK we will do the legalization thing, just to get ready for an Amphur visit. It means something to her to get it "legalized" in Thailand too.

*FAMILY LAW IN THAILAND Part III: Proving a foreign marriage in Thailand*

Published: 13/09/2009 at 12:00 AMNewspaper section: Spectrum



Last time we mentioned that there are reasons that you may need to prove to the Thai authorities that you are married. One reason is that for the purposes of death and divorce, one-half of the assets acquired during the marriage go to the spouse. We will expend much more ink on this issue later, but for now suffice it to say that to get half the marital assets (or for your spouse to get them) you will have to prove you have been married.
As we also mentioned last time, there are other reasons you will need to prove to the Thai authorities you've been married. For example, to legitimise children, to extend a visa based on marriage to a Thai citizen and as part of the adoption process.
Recently we have discussed how to get married before Thai governmental authorities, both within Thailand and at a Thai embassy or consulate outside. But what if you have been married outside of Thailand in a ceremony legal in another country? To prove to the Thai authorities that you are married under these circumstances, you will still need the document known as "registration of family status", or Khor Ror 22.
So how do you get a registration of family status if you've been married outside Thailand?
Remember, if you were married before a Royal Thai Embassy or consular official outside Thailand, you don't need a registration of family status. The marriage certificate or registration issued at the Thai embassy or consulate will be sufficient. Here are the steps to get the registration of family status if you were married outside Thailand, not before a Thai diplomatic officer, but in a legally binding marriage of another country. First you must go to the embassy in Thailand of the country where the marriage was performed. This embassy must certify that the marriage certificate or other official evidence of the marriage is genuine.
The procedure to get the marriage certificate varies widely by country. For example, for the UK, this is done by bringing the original of the marriage certificate to the consular section of the British embassy in Bangkok, paying a fee of 1,450 and picking it up with the required certification the next morning. For the US the steps are as follows:
 - Obtain a sealed copy of the marriage certificate from the authority that issued it;
 - Get the marriage certificate authenticated at the Secretary of State for the state in which the marriage took place. This may, depending on the state, involve notarisation and a certification by a court clerk that the notary's term has not expired;
 - Obtain authentication by the US Secretary of State in the US by mail and paying a fee of US$7;
 - Obtain authentication by the consular section of the US Embassy.
Next you have to have the authenticated marriage certificate translated by any competent translator and take both the original and the translation to the Department of Consular Affairs of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Chaeng Watthana Road in Bangkok. A legal officer there will put a signed sticker on the Thai version indicating it has been legalised by the Department of Consular Affairs.
In Bangkok you and your spouse must next go to a district office. As mentioned in an earlier article, there are, citywide, 50 of these. Outside Bangkok you must go to the office of the amphur. You must have the following:
 - The original and signed copy of the Thai identification card of the Thai party and original and signed copy of the foreigner's passport;
 - The original and legalised Thai versions of the marriage certificate mentioned above.
As with other meetings at these offices, you don't need an appointment, but your may have to wait without one.
If all is in order, the district office or amphur will issue the registration of family status, the official proof in Thailand of your foreign marriage.
Next time we'll talk about some of the rights and liabilities of married people in Thailand.
James Finch of Chavalit Finch and Partners (finch[at]chavalitfinchlaw.com)
and Nilobon Tangprasit of Siam City Law Offices Ltd
(nilobon[at]siamcitylaw.com)
For more information
visit Hua Hin Thailand Legal Services, Hua Hin Thailand Lawyers, Attorneys, Solicitors - Chavalit Finch & Partners.

----------


## bellagrego

So sad, so true, but alas we learn slooow. "A fool and his money are soon parted"
No truer words apply to Marriage in Thailand. 
Live in sin.

----------

